# TNT - Mushroom & Sour Cream Filled Croissants



## mish (Jan 23, 2007)

In another discussion (mushrooms), a member asked for the recipe. I made the croissants (for the first time, years ago), brought the dish to a Thanksgiving dinner, and everyone gobbled it up. 

I added things as I went along & didn't write down the additions. From memory, finely-minced shallots and a healthy dose of fresly-ground black pepper and a smidge of paprika... but the recipe is yummy as is. Enjoy.  

Mushroom & Sour Cream Filled Croissants
1/3 cup chopped onion
2 tbl butter
1/4 tsp freshly-ground black pepper
garlic powder (I used 1-2 cloves garlic, minced)
3 cups thinly-sliced mushrooms, about 8 oz
1/4 cup sour cream
2 (8 oz) cans refrigerated crescent rolls

Saute onion and garlic in butter until tender. Remove from heat, add pepper and mushrooms. Mix well. Gently fold in sour cream until mushrooms are evenly coated. Separate crescent dough into 16 triangles.

To form one lg croissant, overlap long sides of 2 triangles about 1/2". Press edges to seal. Spoon 1/4 cup mushroom mixture evenly over each large triangle. Beginning at shortest side of triangle, roll loosely to opposite end.

Place rolls, point side down on ungreased baking sheet. Curve edges to create crescent shape. Bake at 375 deg. 14-18 minutes or until golden brown.

The mushroom mixture may peak out a bit at each end, but try to encase as much as you can inside the dough triangles.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Great idea Mish.  I love that filling, do almost the identical stuff with shrooms, onion, garlic, pepper and sour cream + a dash of either white wine or vodka --delicious in every way, we gobble them up just as they are, or over pasta, spuds, crostini etc.  Haven't thought of the croissant base, I think I am going to try it with our puff pastry sheet!!  mmm!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 23, 2007)

That sounds like comfort food to me.   Hot, creamy, soft bread...mmmm.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2007)

_Thank you for posting Mish,_
_these are on the sunday dinner menu. They look delicious._

_kadesma _


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 23, 2007)

I think the mushroom filling is absolutely divine!  Will be trying your recipe soon.  Thanks Mish for sharing it!


----------



## mish (Jan 23, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Great idea Mish. I love that filling, do almost the identical stuff with shrooms, onion, garlic, pepper and sour cream + a dash of either white wine or vodka --delicious in every way, we gobble them up just as they are, or over pasta, spuds, crostini etc. Haven't thought of the croissant base, I think I am going to try it with our puff pastry sheet!! mmm!!


 
Thank you, urmaniac.  The recipe was sort of ahead-of-its' time -- before croissants became popular; & croissant shops were popping up all over the place.  There may be croissant dough out there (I know there's filo), but I like the simplicty & ingredients are so readily available.  Please, do, let me know how you & yours like this version.


----------



## mish (Jan 23, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> I think the mushroom filling is absolutely divine! Will be trying your recipe soon. Thanks Mish for sharing it!


 
Thank you boufa.  It is really yummy!  Let me know how you like the recipe.


----------



## mish (Jan 23, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Thank you for posting Mish,_
> _these are on the sunday dinner menu. They look delicious._
> 
> _kadesma _


You are very welcome, kadesma.  (I actually stood on a chair to get to my secret recipe stash  .)  They are pretty filling (pardon the pun   ).  Let me know how you like the recipe.


----------



## mish (Jan 23, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> That sounds like comfort food to me.  Hot, creamy, soft bread...mmmm.


 
Thank you HB. They are yummy & comforting - great descip.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks great!  Could I add some pre-cooked ground beef or ground pork to this you think?


----------



## mish (Jan 23, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Looks great! Could I add some pre-cooked ground beef or ground pork to this you think?


 
The "French' might be angry, but, give it a go. KE, sounds liike a yummy idea to me. Lots of possibilities - like chocolate chips and cream cheese filling, ham & swiss w dijon, feta & spinach. That's what I love about cooking - I see a recipe & 'take off' with different ideas.

An added thought - Next time, I may brush a litle melted butter over the crescents/croissants.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2007)

I won't invite any of my French friends -  

Yes, I bet we could make up recipes for 3 meals a day and not repeat one for a week using this guide - I can certainly think of worse things!

Thanks mish.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 23, 2007)

another winner from ms. mish!


----------



## Mel! (Jan 23, 2007)

Yumm!!!

Those sound delicious. Next time I want to make a filling....

Here is a filling i put in those home bake crossants one gets in the supermarket. 

Blue cheese
Pears
Walnuts

It was also delicious. 

Mel


----------



## mish (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you, Mudbug & Mel.  Enjoy the shrooms  

BTW, Welcome, Mel - in case I missed you walking in the DC door.


----------



## Mel! (Jan 25, 2007)

Wink received!!

Thank you Mish.

Mel


----------

